# ipod installation trouble with pictures PLEASE HELP!!!!



## Seventy7INa45 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought the ipod hardwire kit from ECSTuning and went to hook it up. Problem is that while there are english instructions, the only version of the instructions with any pictures is in german. the ipod doesnt work and I am trying to figure out if all the connections were made correctly. Checked for resistance to make sure the connections were all good, but after looking at the instructions, I found what looked like another connection I was supposed to make.
Here is what It says under the english instructions:
Page 3 - Figure 1
- Using a screw driver, lever the latch -1- up out of the quadlock connection -2-
- Using the release tool VAS 1978/4A press the contact PIN 12-3 on the brown single wire out
(here is the picture)








Page 3 - figure 2
- click the pushed out contact -1- into the connector -2- supplied
(here is the picture)








It sounds like I was supposed to have another connector and make another connection. my guess is take the original brown wire and connect it somewhere else with a supplied connector, but I didnt get a connector like the one shown
(here is the product picture from ECS)








there is another brown plug that goes off from another one of the plugs, maybe this is the one it is supposed to be connected to?








here is the actual box that goes into the back, maybe the numbers on the back can help someone know exactly what part it is they are working with








Has anyone done this before and know what I need to know? as you can see, my car is a bit of a mess right now and I would kind of like to get it straigtened out. 
















there is the harness in the back of the deck. I double checked the connection locations in the harness and the resistance so I know they are good connections and pretty sure they are all in the right spots

The radio is an Audi Symphony with Bose on a 2001 A4. Please Help!


----------

